

Mullenweg: Open Source Trumps the Cloud - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/06/25/mullenweg-open-source-trumps-the-cloud/

======
ErrantX
Im sorry what?? There are plenty of open source DFS options available for them
to make use of.... what exactly is he after?

